# Computer wont powerup - mobo light flashes once



## LeaningTree (Aug 17, 2007)

A computer was in storage over the summer, and was recently hooked up for the upcoming school year.

When the power cord is inserted into the power supply, and the power supply is then switched to the ON position, the green light on the motherboard turns on for a brief second and then turns off. The CPU fan spins approximately 1/4 turn.

After that, nothing else happens. When the power button is pressed on the front of the computer, nothing happens; the green light on the motherboard stays off.

Any ideas?

Power Supply - Foxtron 350W
Motherboard - ASUS A7N8X-E
CPU - AMD Athlon XP


----------



## LeaningTree (Aug 17, 2007)

I went out and got a new power supply today, replaced it and the problem is solved.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Gratz, i was about to say, that was a skimpy PSU.


----------

